# How Necessary is a Trolling Motor?



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

I went fishing this past weekend on my new(ish) boat. It was the second time I've been out on it since buying it. We caught fish, but overall it wasn't a terribly productive day. I couldn't help but imagine that the lack of a trolling motor played a part in my lack of success, especially while fishing some docks. 

Was it just a bad day, or is a trolling motor pretty mandatory for not spooking fish?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

If you are an inside fisherman I would say you will really enjoy one. Offshore I can see an ipilot in your future.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

A trolling motor (or a poling platform and a push pole) is basic equipment for inshore fishing.

The remote controlled ones are really just really so nice especially when paired with a GPS, but a tiller control works just fine too - especially if you're on a budget.

The other piece of equipment that will make your life better is a pole anchor of some sort - most of the guys that I fish with have PowerPoles but I just have a home made pole anchor on my skiff that works OK.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Good to have some way of poking back to the ramp too if need be.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

If you have a bay boat, and don't have an I-pilot, you are really messing up.

It will change your life for the better.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Personally wouldn't own an inshore boat without one, can't think of one con and can think of a million pros to having one.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Last weekend was around the full moon so you got an excuse. You got provisions on that 'Horn for a trolling motor? Wires already run up to the bow, room for the battery/s?


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I understand that technology is nice and all but I never saw a trolling motor on a saltwater boat until the last 10 years or so.
So, I'm sure it's nice but people caught fish for years without them .
If you can afford it, go for it but don't feel like you are missing out because you don't have one.


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

Go fishing with someone who has a trolling motor then decide. Don't know anyone? PM me and I'll take ya.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I pilot would be sweet for dock lights!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Imagine being able to go fish a wreck 10 miles off the beach, pull up to the spot, and press a button and boom. You're there. No need to worry about current, wind, anchors, ropes, marker buoys or pulling up all that mess. Everyone can fish, no one needs to hold the boat up.

THAT is why an I-pilot is worth it.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Boat control is paramount to consistent fishing success. Boom.


----------



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

You definitely do not need one. It will make your life easier but isn't mandatory at all. 

It really depends on what type of fishing you are doing on if you need one or not.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Minn Kota has been dominating the wireless / GPS trolling motor market for a while- But the newer Motorguide Xi5 has impressed me! I had an old motorguide freshwater tiller style trolling motor before we bought our Blue Wave Pure Bay 2200. We used it in backbays, inshore, and even some offshore cases- really abused it! ....and it hung in there!
When we got our 2010 Blue Wave, I figured I needed a new trolling motor with it and got our first Minn Kota tiller style trolling motor- Worked very well for years! Then we started looking for a good remote / gps controlled trolling motor. A friend of mine told me about the new Motorguide Xi5.... I saw his (he has a charter business) on his boat- and I know he can put a "punishment" on one. I told him I'd have to try one!
Pulled the trigger and can really say I don't know how I have been getting along without one for so long!! LOL It's got more features than I will probably ever use- but plenty more that make fishing a whole lot nicer!
So either one- Minn Kota / Motor Guide - (they both cost about the same) I don't think you can go wrong!


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

John B. said:


> Imagine being able to go fish a wreck 10 miles off the beach, pull up to the spot, and press a button and boom. You're there. No need to worry about current, wind, anchors, ropes, marker buoys or pulling up all that mess. Everyone can fish, no one needs to hold the boat up.
> 
> THAT is why an I-pilot is worth it.


That's why I put a Rhodan (not bashing the i-Pilot but the Rhodan 80lb GPS anchor is SOOOOO nice) on my 239FS - so I don't have to imagine it anymore. The investment in a GPS TM will change the way you fish offshore and is worth every penny.


----------



## jetajockey (Jun 6, 2011)

I have a cheap little trolling motor on my boat. I think it's essential when inshore fishing, especially if you want to cover ground and fish at the same time.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

I fished Pensacola ( learned to fish PCOLA ) for years in a 1972 CC 17ft Mako with no trolling motor and caught tons of fish inshore. All that drifting has made me a better angler today without a trolling motor I was basically making very very long drifts because I understood that stealth was key. I carried with me a push pole and anchor.... it got the job done*

I have an ipilot and power pole now and catch even more fish because of it.... those 2 tools really help tremendously... I highly recommend them********************* 

But not having either isnt the end of the world, like I said it made me a better fishmen and allowed me to stumble on alot of honey holes because I was constantly drifting with the wind.

After you get an Ipilot and power pole all you will need is side scan......lookin at 6k to catch a handful more fish with a couple G Loomis rods and Van Stall Reels you'll be really in it to win it hahahaha


To this day I try not to use my trolling motor at all when I fish the flats.... just power pole up and down and use the wind to push me.... trolling motors are loud and spook fish.... I have literally gone under water 50yrd from my boat on a calm day had someone get on the trolling motor and move around.... its not steathy by any means.....



Long story short ..... its Not* necessary* but can help under certain conditions such as moving in and out of docks like you mentioned

Niether a boat or yak is necessary... definitely dont need a trolling motor to catch fish


----------



## LSP552 (May 4, 2013)

I can't imagine a bay boat without a trolling motor.


----------



## Tmrunner (Mar 8, 2014)

I have been trying to decide whether to invest in one also. When you say drift, do you mean you drop anchor far off and then pole over? I'm trying to figure out the technique. Dropping an anchor seems pretty loud. I have a 16ft cape horn. I'm not sure I can even fit the batteries required for a trolling motor.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Tmrunner said:


> I have been trying to decide whether to invest in one also. When you say drift, do you mean you drop anchor far off and then pole over? I'm trying to figure out the technique. Dropping an anchor seems pretty loud. I have a 16ft cape horn. I'm not sure I can even fit the batteries required for a trolling motor.


Most cases, when one refers to a "drift"... when you navigate up-current / up wind of your intended target area and let the current / wind carry you back over the target as you fish. 
In other cases- "drift fishing" may be one referred to as a freestyle of fishing on open water where you just let the current carry you along with baits in the water presenting them to fish as they swim by- no particular "structure" target intended. 
In either reference, no anchoring is used.
As previously mentioned, a trolling motor can be a terrific asset in boat control, especially if you can afford to get a GPS / wireless model. I, myself, am getting to where hauling an anchor up from 100', when offshore, is a difficult task. Old age- and lots of mileage! Lol. And in cases where I want to "track" a certain edge or bank, it can be programmed to do so. Also, our MotorGuide Xi5 seems to be quieter than its MinnKota counterpart (IMHO), and was my best investment for our boat, in my opinion.
All that "opinion" out of the way, , I believe once you have been bitten by the trolling motor bug and tried one, you'll probably always want one on your boat- but like having been said before.... it's not absolutely necessary to have to catch fish! 
As always, hope this has been helpful! Tight lines!


----------

